# working on attention



## sunshine9 (May 6, 2010)

So in 2 weeks, I will be starting an intro to comp obedience class with my 10 month old golden. I have never done comp obedience with a dog before so he will be my first! I guess we will learn together! 

My biggest concern is his attention! A new sound/dog/person causes him to lose all attention. Any advice on attention training?

Also, I have to constantly rotate treats even through a class to keep him interested. Otherwise, I have ZERO control. Anyone have any suggestions on good treats? I typically use Zukes, hot dogs, cheese, and chicken. 

Thanks for any advice! I am so excited for this class. In our last continueing ed class this week, we focused on techniques for competition obedience. We had so much fun!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Attention is SO our struggle as well!  I've received so much awesome advice from my obedience trainers that I want to share what has helped me over the last few weeks -- much better treats, higher rate of reinforcement, and using a clicker.

One thing that definitely worked for me was making some homemade treats to bring to class... SUPER yummy & very "smelly". Hot dogs, cheese and purchased treats were just NOT cutting it for Oscar anymore... so here's what I've used instead:

- *Meatballs for dogs:* 1/2lb ground meat (beef/pork/chicken/turkey), 1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese, 1/3 cup breadcrumbs (without seasoning), and 1 egg. Mix well and roll into little balls (mine are <1" diameter) and bake them on a cookie sheet at 350F for about 10 minutes. I usually end up crumbling a couple meatballs in my hand during class if I want to use smaller pieces... or toss him a bigger one every once and a while. I've done beef & pork so far... I have found that the pork makes a smoother, less crumbly ball but you can probably experiment with the proportions!

- *Calf liver (thin sliced)* -- fry it up in a pan or bake in the oven, then I slice mine into thin strips which I can break in my hand or give whole.

- *Frying steak (thin sliced)* -- same as above (though try and pick a less fatty piece if you can)

Sounds so simple but a super-yummy treat is 1 easy way to get and KEEP attention!  Fair warning that your hands end up pretty slimy with all that meat, BUT the dog seems to like them!!  And he does not get dinner that evening...

The other things I work on are rewarding EVERY good thing he does in the class building. I use a clicker (even though no one else in the class does) so any good thing gets a CLICK-TREAT... especially when he looks at me. Eventually I found he would just sit and stare at me, getting treats for looking at me and keeping calm. You don't (and probably shouldn't?) just reward for doing the "exercises"... in fact I've found it's better (for us) not to worry about actually doing the exercises TOO much because just REALLY rewarding any good attention in class (and ignoring the other doggies/people) definitely has cascading benefits into all your other exercises!

Of course, we're still the class dunces  but I can honestly say those things have made a 500% improvement in our overall obedience class experience. I don't have be constantly dragging him away from other people/dogs if I am proactively keeping his focus on me. Of course there is some redirection required, but it's getting easier and easier to get his focus back on me! Yay progress!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

The only treat I've found so far that works on keeping Ranger's attention in a distracted area is a sliced up hot dog. A LOT of sliced up hot dogs. I zap em in the microwave for 30 seconds to reduce the slime.

I'm starting up agility in a few weeks (yay!) and I'm planning a goodie bag of hot dog pieces, cheese pieces, mini peanut butter zukes, and some of zephyr's recipes too. I might also throw some of those little t-bonz from the grocery store. Not healthy, but Ranger goes nuts over them!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Microwaved hotdog with a little garlic powder on it changes things up sometimes.

I also use various lunchmeats, various cheeses. Back when I was working my Whippet, I boiled chicken hearts and gizzards!

Oh - and pre-cooked meatballs work well, too.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Sliced up hot dogs or string cheese here- but we do our home practice with kibble or cheerios so those class/show treats are extra special. 

As for attention tips: Terri Arnold has a great book and video on teaching attention. It's an 8 week attention teaching program. You should look at it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Attention does get a little easier with (lots of) practice + growing up.  

One suggestion I have - whenever your dog looks at you (at home, during walks, at the store, at class, in the car, wherever), make sure you praise him while he's looking at you and then "release" him (OK! + head/nose pat + _you_ looking away). <- If you have a receptive dog, this does more than constantly giving him treats on class day, because it helps him understand what you want when you say "watch me" or "pay attention". 

I used that above technique with my Danny who would not eat anything when he was nervous. And he was generally nervous in public. I had a laugh when our one teacher tried using her special liver treats with him to "show me", and he spit them right out and pulled away from her like she was the bogeyman. :]

I'm actually attending one class where the instructor does not want anyone doing anything. She wants us to stand still and wait for the dog to return his attention to us before we go "YES!!! Good Watch!". <- I'm not sure if this would work when we were still teaching him to watch me during approaches, but at the other end of the line it does make sense. 

Treats in class - I use the same treats as always. They are easy to break apart with two or three fingers. And without the bag in front of me, I'm having a tough time remembering the brand. They are regular treats from our grocery store. I've been using them since he was a puppy. 

Treats at home - Usually just a slice of bread. 

*** Admittedly, I might start using string cheese. I was out of treats two classes ago and borrowed cheese and zukes from one of the other trainers. The cheese worked GREAT.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've actually started taking a different approach this past year. I'm no longer looking for special high value treats. I use the same old boring treats like kibble. I've decided if my dog is only paying attention to me because I have a "good enough" food for him, then he's not really paying attention to me, he's paying attention to the food. Instead I'm making it MY job to be interesting, not the food. I still use food, but I've given up the game of constantly looking for higher and higher value treats.

I use Terri Arnold's attention program outlined in her 1st book for attention in heel position. For attention out of heel postition, what I've found to work best is just to be unpredictable. Anytime my dog looks away, I might throw a treat or a toy, poke them in the side, give them a butt tag, trip and fall to the ground, etc. The dog learns "ya never know what momma might do, she's crazy! So I better watch her so I don't miss out on the fun!"


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> I use Terri Arnold's attention program outlined in her 1st book for attention in heel position. For attention out of heel postition, what I've found to work best is just to be unpredictable. Anytime my dog looks away, I might throw a treat or a toy, poke them in the side, give them a butt tag, trip and fall to the ground, etc. The dog learns "ya never know what momma might do, she's crazy! So I better watch her so I don't miss out on the fun!"


I agree with this, and I borrow from Teri Arnold too. Humans are VERY boring without even knowing it. 

Also, reward a few steps of fabulous attention-heeling with a fun game of tug or a great treat in this unpredictable way. Stop on a high note. 

Try giving your verbal commands in a whisper if you are using high value treats. 

Playing "touch" with a hand target is a ceremony I use with Tally to take a break from intense attention. He is so super-focused and burns a hole in my face with those eyes, and sometimes I need to give him a break. The hand target is great when the dog is in heel position to teach a little more attention for heeling. Watch, touch, treat

When using treats, keep your rate of reward high and unpredictable. You may think you are varying your rate of reward more than your really are.

Agility folks have an array of fantastic attention games I play with all my dogs when they are baby puppies. Teaching the "watch" command with a variety of attention-specific games is fun and helpful. Hold treats out to the right while your dog sits front. Reward with a better treat from your left hand the instant he shifts his eye contact from your outstretched right hand to your eyes. Mark with a click or a YES. Toss out a treat for the "find it" game. The dogs goes to get the treat and returns to you. When the dog returns to front, reward the instant you get eye contact. Put a treat under your foot, and let the dog sniff/try to get it. When he gives up and looks at you, click and treat. There are twenty more games like this. The key is to gradually increase the eye contact.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*sunshine 9*

Good for you. You hit on the most important aspect of competition obedience, ATTENTION! I was a Teri Arnold student and used her attention training methods. Her first book is the most useful for a starting obedience team. Statrt training attention in a quiet place no distractions and no movement. I train this on a prong but that is a personal choice. Use lots of food and praise when you start introducing the watch command. When your dog has a clear understanding what stationary attention is you can introduce movement. If you dog keeps their head up with the first step praise and release. So staionary attention, introduce movement with no distractions when your partners understands wahat you want introduce distractions. PM me with specific questions. Alex


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just returned from an attention session with Faelan - I went to the truck stop and worked some around the restaurants and parking lots - some of the truckers were even kind enough to idle by where I was working him (after asking LOL)

My treat tonight was actually a suede bar type tug toy which he got to tug and fetch up (also used it for a few go-outs). 

I alternate food, toys and just me .. now I just need to work the dogs more often <sigh>


----------



## sunshine9 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice!! I will look into Terri Arnold's book! 
I will keep working at it all the time! 
I already try to play games at home to teach him attention hopefully it will pay off as he ages


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rastadog said:


> Good for you. You hit on the most important aspect of competition obedience, ATTENTION! I was a Teri Arnold student and used her attention training methods. Her first book is the most useful for a starting obedience team. Statrt training attention in a quiet place no distractions and no movement. I train this on a prong but that is a personal choice. Use lots of food and praise when you start introducing the watch command. When your dog has a clear understanding what stationary attention is you can introduce movement. If you dog keeps their head up with the first step praise and release. So staionary attention, introduce movement with no distractions when your partners understands wahat you want introduce distractions. PM me with specific questions. Alex


Hey, that is so cool that you worked with Teri Arnold! We all know how I feel about prongs, so I won't start up again. I do love the bag of tricks though.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

If you are spending a large amount of class with your dog inattentive, it may not be the best learning environment at this point in time.

Be precise about what you are reinforcing in each setting. 

If you have not read it, you may enjoy "Control Unleashed" by Leslie McDevitt


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I took an attention class years ago.

The two tricks we used was the prong collar and we kept the treats in our mouth. When rewarding the dog, he would see you take the treat (usually hot dogs ) from your mouth reinforcing the "watch me".


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I have found the Control Unleashed book to be very helpful. You may also want to check local training clubs to see if they offer a class specifically on attention. Though Jackson's attention has improved the past couple of months, we are signed up for a class called Attention for Obedience.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> The two tricks we used was the prong collar and we kept the treats in our mouth. When rewarding the dog, he would see you take the treat (usually hot dogs ) from your mouth reinforcing the "watch me".


*nightmare flashback* When I started up with a new teacher, she was BIG on putting the treats in your mouth. So when we were working on hold (dumbbells) she gave me a hotdog and told me to put it in my mouth. I did and almost threw up. Blargh. I have a hyperactive gag reflex.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Megora said:


> *nightmare flashback* When I started up with a new teacher, she was BIG on putting the treats in your mouth. So when we were working on hold (dumbbells) she gave me a hotdog and told me to put it in my mouth. I did and almost threw up. Blargh. I have a hyperactive gag reflex.


 
I have a bad gag reflex too ( my poor dentist! ), I had the same reaction but I got used to it. Probably wouldn't be able to do it these days.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

If you can't put food in your mouth. Have you used an attention stick?

I used one with Augie and it helped a lot. 

This is a great video showing how to use the various style of attention sticks.
Poochability Dog Training


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A little off topic, but one of the funniest training videos I have seen showed a man working fronts with his dog. He was holding a full hotdog in his hands at his crotch and letting the dog nibble off it. It was quite a sight. :uhoh:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> A little off topic, but one of the funniest training videos I have seen showed a man working fronts with his dog. He was holding a full hotdog in his hands at his crotch and letting the dog nibble off it. It was quite a sight. :uhoh:


You should start a whole thread of these training stories! I love them. We have a guy in flyball/agility who feeds his Jack R Terriers right from his mouth, and it looks like they are french kissing. It goes on forever and the whole crowd is either speechless or in fits of giggles. Grossest thing ever except for the sounds of this training video.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> A little off topic, but one of the funniest training videos I have seen showed a man working fronts with his dog. He was holding a full hotdog in his hands at his crotch and letting the dog nibble off it. It was quite a sight. :uhoh:


OMG! :doh:


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> A little off topic, but one of the funniest training videos I have seen showed a man working fronts with his dog. He was holding a full hotdog in his hands at his crotch and letting the dog nibble off it. It was quite a sight. :uhoh:


I hope he doesn't let that dog into the bathroom after he showers!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

He could "forget" to zip his fly before going in the ring and have a target for the dog to work off of. :lol:


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Purebites freeze dried whitefish! They are super stinky an you can crumble them into small pieces, my dog looooves them! He is super picky and we have gone through at least 20 different types of treats and so far, these ones take the cake! Good luck with your obedience training!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> You should start a whole thread of these training stories! I love them. We have a guy in flyball/agility who feeds his Jack R Terriers right from his mouth, and it looks like they are french kissing. It goes on forever and the whole crowd is either speechless or in fits of giggles. Grossest thing ever except for the sounds of this training video.


We have two ladies around us that treat their dog like that.. I am totally grossed out and have a hard time not gagging. (I know if they looked at me my reaction would be all over my face)..Then when they are actually showing they let the dog lick their mouth..eeewwwwwwwww...
you should see the look they get from the judge!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> He could "forget" to zip his fly before going in the ring and have a target for the dog to work off of. :lol:


You are just NAUGHTY!:doh:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> You are just NAUGHTY!:doh:


Who me? :gotme: 

Okay, non naughty, non gross post...

I saw an exhibitor using her OTCH necklace for the dog to mark off of on fronts. She put the treat behind the pendant and once the dog fronted she bent down so the dog could take the treat from the necklace.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> Hey, that is so cool that you worked with Teri Arnold! We all know how I feel about prongs, so I won't start up again. I do love the bag of tricks though.


Ljilly28, I worked with Teri for four years, seminars, camps and privates. While Teri can be a tough cookie she really is an outstanding dog trainer. She helped me turn my novice A dog who was a poster child for "poop face" into a happy dog in training and a good working dog with attitude in the ring. We won multiple HIT's. My novice A dog, Marley benefited in real life with improved confidence, attitude and the ability to communicate with me with her eyes and voice. She was 99.9% reliable off lead in all situations. I won't talk about the morning I couldn't call her off the skunk at the golf course.

Loisana makes an excellent point about being interesting to our dogs. Most handlers don't realize how predictable and boring they can be. To get energy and attention, we as handlers must give attention and energy. It's a two way street. 

As far as high value treats, I don't think that's as important as working on your timing and praise. One of the hardest things to learn as a novice dog handler is how and when to praise. When we start obedience work we don't have a clear picture as to what the behaviors we want. That takes some experience.


----------

